# crushed red clay pots



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you think this will work as a substitute for laterite? It is fired clay, afterall.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

It might work, but is sounds like it would make a lot of messy sharp pieces. There are plenty of laterite alternatives out there. The primary benefit of laterite is the cation exchange capacity or CEC (depending on your source, it might also have some trace iron in it). You can google or read this if you want more info. But, the short version is that materials with a high CEC are very effective at capturing nutrients from the water column and making them available for plant roots in the substrate.

I'm guessing you are looking for a cheap or easier to acquire alternative to laterite? Safe-T-Sorb and Turface are both excellent high CEC fired clays that will not turn to mush over time when used as a substrate and are very cheap. You can use them as a primary substrate, additive to the dirt layer in dirt tanks, a cap for dirt tanks, or mix 50/50 with regular aquarium gravel and get the benefits of the high CEC material.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, AKnickolai. Reason I'm searching for an alternative is that I couldn't find any of the products (ie. Safe t sorb, laterite, turface) in Manila. I'm planning on using it as an additive to the soil substrate I'm planning on using. Therefore, something with high CEC. Iron is not a problem since our local soil is clay with considerable iron content.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

I did a little research on some bonsai sites (another previous hobby of mine) and I think it will work. Clay pots are likely fired at a higher temperature than high CEC substrates, which limits their CEC to a certain degree, but it should still be high enough to provide a benefit. I'd say give it a shot and see what happens, just need to be careful when planting in that tank I guess.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Try to find some plain cat litter--no perfume, clumping agents, anit-microbials, odor absorbants, etc. Look for a 100% clay product, most likely the least expensive available. It will work as a substitute for laterite, actually it probably IS laterite.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

If you are looking for iron, why not try red potter"s clay. I tis available in powder form and can be mixed in with your substrate. A little goes a long way. For submersed use, put a top layer over the substrate. Bill


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Michael, yep I've read in one of your replies that this is the cheapest alternative. However, I have yet to find a cat litter in our area that is plain and non-clumping.  What organic products does gardeners use with high CEC for their plants? I read somewhere in the forums that you're into (terrestrial) gardening as well.

Hi saddletramp, iron is no problem for me. I live in an area where our soil is red clay. There's actually a pottery making shop near our house where in they use our local soil as primary material for their pots.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In pottery making, sometimes fired clay from spoiled pieces is crushed fine and added to fresh clay for new work. I have forgotten the term for this, but it might be available from your local pottery shop.

If your local clay is suitable for pottery, you could use some natural clay subsoil mixed with some compost or other well-decayed organic matter for the soil part of your substrate. (I am assuming that you are doing a layered substrate based on soil.)


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

tonnakpil,

Most high quality laterite comes from tropical locations so chances are good that your local clay is getting close to being laterite and would be suitable for use in an aquarium. I would try to dry it then grind it up as finely as possible before using it though.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks so much, Michael and Phil. Yes, this will be for a NPT. I'll continue using local soil and crush it very fine. In your opinion, Would a 33% ratio for mineralized garden/sandy soil, compost & dried crushed red clay soil be ideal? Or should i increase the ratio of the clay?

ps. I did an experiment months ago in an emersed set up for growing hygrophila corymbosa using pure home made compost, pure commercial garden soil and the red clay soil. Results was almost identical for the garden soil and compost which resulted in very good and fast growth. The local clay soil did poorly in terms of growth but coloration of stem and new grown leaves are impressive. Iron is definitely there but looks like it lacks nutrients to grow plants. I just hope it has high CEC.  thanks again.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I will be interested to hear Phil's opinion, but I think that mix would be fine. The only caution to mention would be that the compost should be "finished", that is, highly decomposed.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

PS Stay safe during the typhoon!


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Michael, storm's over. Sun is back up again.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad to hear you are OK! I know we have a number of members from the Philippines, I hope are safe as well.


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but i'm curious what the outcome was? I'm actually debating using Clay / Terracotta pots crushed to dust for substrate myself right now. Doing it 100% that... Would the iron content get too high? Or would that work?


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Updated question to subscribe to thread


----------

